# Looking for a keyboard dock? THIS WORKS!



## D4RkNIKON (Oct 24, 2011)

You CAN CURRENTLY get the Grey dock at ANY Best Buy store. They are still not available to order online and you will not find the device in the store that day, but they are obtainable. The process is as follows.

1) Simply walk into said Best Buy. 
2) Head to the computer department and find someone who does not look stupid.
3) Tell them you would like to do an OMS order for the Asus transformer prime dock.
4) They will say they cant do it and cant find a SKU.
5) Give them this sku: 4175048
6) They will be able to OMS ship either to that store...or to your house.
7) Wait a week or so, depending on when you order...(Our trucks come from the Chicago warehouse every Thusday night so it totally depends on when that store gets shipments from its warehouse)
8) Recieve your dock ahead of schedule.

This does work as I have done it for myself and have a dock on it's way by January14th.

I read about this over on the XDA forums here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1426755
Everyone that has tried this said it worked for them and I just did it today. I can't wait!

Do note that while this does work *INSTORE*, you _*CANNOT DO IT OVER THE PHONE*_.


----------



## Zapit (Oct 15, 2011)

Another way to get one is sign up on newegg for an alert when they come in stock. I got mine a couple days ago. Signed up for the alert on the morning of the 4th, got an alert that afternoon and ordered immediately, the dock came in on the 10th. I have another co worker that ordered from best buy like the OP and got his in today.


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

Is there a SKU set up for the gold yet?


----------

